# Was ist besser für Grafiken? Java oder C#?



## busta (26. Sep 2007)

Hi,

wenn eine Anwendung hauptsächlich für eine grafische Auswertung von Daten vorgesehen ist (Balkendiagramm, Punktdiagramm etc), welche Sprache ist besser dafür geeignet? C# oder Java oder geben die sich nicht viel?

Grüße
busta


----------



## Roar (26. Sep 2007)

die geben sich nicht viel, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es für c# ein ähnlich umfangreiches und kostenloses framework wie jfreechart gibt.


----------



## busta (26. Sep 2007)

ich auch nicht 
aber danke für den link, das sieht aufjedenfall schonmal interessant aus.


----------



## A.T. (28. Sep 2007)

JFreeChart ist wirklich zu empfehlen. Habe damit ein etwas größers Projekt durchgezogen und das ergebnis läst sich wirklich sehen!
Ob es für C# eine ähnliches framework gibt weiß ich leider auch nicht. Aber bis auf den Punkt tun sich Java und C# nicht viel.


----------



## busta (4. Okt 2007)

Gibt es Alternativen zu jfreechart? Das steht ja unter der GNU Lizenz und somit müsste das Programm ja ebenfalls unter der GNU Lizenz stehen und der Sourcecode frei verfügbar sein.


----------



## hupfdule (4. Okt 2007)

Es steht unter der LGPL, nicht der GPL. Siehe FAQ



> 4. Can I use JFreeChart in a commercial (closed source) application? Do I need to pay a fee?
> 
> Yes, the licence (GNU LGPL) allows this. There is no licence fee to pay, but you must adhere to the terms of the licence. There is more information contained at the end of the jfreechart-version-install.pdf document.


----------



## tfa (4. Okt 2007)

busta hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es Alternativen zu jfreechart? Das steht ja unter der GNU Lizenz und somit müsste das Programm ja ebenfalls unter der GNU Lizenz stehen und der Sourcecode frei verfügbar sein.



JFreeChart steht unter der LGPL, d.h. der Quelltext Deiner Software muss _nicht_ veröffentlicht werden, auch wenn Du es verwendest.


----------



## Guest (4. Okt 2007)

Oh, viel Dank.


----------



## Rechenknecht (12. Okt 2007)

Unter java ist doch eh jeder Code opensource, da es ja keinen großen Unterschied zwischen dem Quellcode und den Bytecode gibt und es ganz einfach ist auch dem Bytecode wieder den Quellcode zu generieren.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Okt 2007)

Rechenknecht hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter java ist doch eh jeder Code opensource, da es ja keinen großen Unterschied zwischen dem Quellcode und den Bytecode gibt und es ganz einfach ist auch dem Bytecode wieder den Quellcode zu generieren.


Danke dafür. Einen größeren Blödsinn konnte ich diese Woche noch nicht lesen  :toll:


----------

